# Nachfrage an die beiden Spitzenpolitiker in Schleswig Holstein



## xstsxxfxn (19. Januar 2005)

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde,
habe folgenden Brief an unsere beiden Spitzenkandidaten zur Landtagswahl in Schleswig Holstein gesandt:

Sehr geehrter Herr Carstensen, 
sehr geehrte Frau Simonis,

kurz vor der Wahl hat die Rot-Grüne Landesregierung alle Lizenzen zum Spülen von Wattwürmern in der Ostsee aufgehoben. Wir als Meeresangler können diese Entscheidung nicht nachvollziehen. Müssen wir jetzt unsere Wattwürmer nur noch aus den Niederlanden beziehen?  Diese erheblichen Einnahmen könnten doch auch in Schleswig Holstein bleiben.

Ein vernünftiger Umgang mit unseren natürlichen Ressourcen erlaubt doch 
ein Wattwurmspülen ohne dass die Natur dabei Schaden nimmt.

So kurz vor den Wahlen interessiert uns natürlich wie Ihre Partei zu diesem Problem steht.

Des Weiteren würde uns interessieren wie Sie zu dem Problem stehen das
ein Angeln mit Wettkampf Charakter in Schleswig Holstein verboten ist,
obwohl die Meeresangler ihren gefangenen Fisch nur der menschlichen Ernährung zuführen.

Für den Fisch macht es keinen Unterschied ob sein Fänger nach dem Angeln noch einen Pokal bekommt oder nicht. Nur der Angler wird hier auf unzumutbare Weise kriminalisiert.

Für eine Antwort wäre ich Ihnen sehr dankbar.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Ralf Deterding
Vizepräsident für Natur- und Umweltschutz
Deutscher Meeresanglerverband e.V. im DAV e.V.

Bin sehr gespannt wie die Antworten hierauf ausfallen und werde sie dann hier veröffentlichen.
Wie ist Eure Meinung dazu?

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Marcel1409 (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Nachfrage an die beiden Spitzenpolitiker in Schleswig Holstein*

Hallo Ralf :m ,

vorbildlicher Brief #6 . Endlich hat mal jemand den Mum gezeigt und die Sesselpupser zu rede gestellt...
Bin mal gespannt wie deren Antwort ausfällt, falls sie nicht zu beschäftigt |kopfkrat oder sich schade sind, zu antworten.

Ganz dicken  #r  für dein |good: ...


----------



## haukep (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Nachfrage an die beiden Spitzenpolitiker in Schleswig Holstein*

Na, da bin ich aber auch mal gespannt. Auch die Diskussion um die 200 Meter Schonbezirk an Flüssmündungen hätte man da mit reinbringen können, aber wir wollen die "klügsten Männer (Frauen) der Welt" ja auch nicht überanstrengen...


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Nachfrage an die beiden Spitzenpolitiker in Schleswig Holstein*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Na, da bin ich aber auch mal gespannt. Auch die Diskussion um die 200 Meter Schonbezirk an Flüssmündungen hätte man da mit reinbringen können, aber wir wollen die "klügsten Männer (Frauen) der Welt" ja auch nicht überanstrengen...




Meinst Du die Bezirke, die in der Zeit des Laichgeschäftes der Mefo nicht beangelbar sind??? Wenn ja würd ich gerne von Dir wissen, warum man darüber reden sollte! Von mir aus könnte es 300 m l. u r. an Flussmündungen verboten sein zu angeln, wenn die Mefo aufsteigt....... Wie soll man das verstehen Hauke?  |kopfkrat Ist es so schlimm 2 Monate darauf zu verzichten, an Mündungen zu fischen?  :m


----------



## haukep (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Nachfrage an die beiden Spitzenpolitiker in Schleswig Holstein*

Schau hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=44040


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Nachfrage an die beiden Spitzenpolitiker in Schleswig Holstein*

@Ostseefan. Ich bin begeistert, dass Du Dich vor den "wichtigen" Leuten aufbaust R.E.S.P.E.C.T. Du setzt Dich für uns alle ein und das ist ein dickes Lob und Dank wert!!!! Mal sehen, was die Leute dort dazu zu sagen haben......#6#6#6


----------



## haukep (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Nachfrage an die beiden Spitzenpolitiker in Schleswig Holstein*

Hast den Link gesehen Dennis?


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Nachfrage an die beiden Spitzenpolitiker in Schleswig Holstein*

Oh Hauke....... Sorry jetzt hätte der Spruch kommen müssen: *"Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal FRESSE halten!"  * Das wusste ich gar nicht, was da wieder für ein Schwachsinn abgeht. Ich habe gedacht Du meinst es böse mit der 200 m Zone. Ich dachte Du willst sie nicht  HAMMER. Das nächste Bier geht auf meine Rechnung.....


----------



## haukep (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Nachfrage an die beiden Spitzenpolitiker in Schleswig Holstein*

 Kein Ding, konnte man ja wohl auch so verstehen. Nene, das ist absolut sinnvoll so wie es ist und eine Änderung wäre ein Desaster....


----------



## a.bu (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Nachfrage an die beiden Spitzenpolitiker in Schleswig Holstein*

Hallo Ralf ,

soll auch das Wattwurmsuchen zum Eigenbedarf verboten werden , bzw. ist es schon verboten worden ? Oder handelt es sich um ein Spülverbot für Fischer ? Habe bisher noch nirgendwo etwas nachlesen können . 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Hasenfuß (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Nachfrage an die beiden Spitzenpolitiker in Schleswig Holstein*

Es ist Wahlkampf, da werden keine klaren Aussagen gemacht. Und wenn dann nur solche, die man später nicht *so* gesagt haben will....

Das mit der Politik ist ein elend...#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Nachfrage an die beiden Spitzenpolitiker in Schleswig Holstein*

@ ostseefan: Das würde ich auch gerne im Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) bringen, auch die Reaktionen, wenn welche kommen.
Ist das in Ordnung für Dich??


----------



## ollidi (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Nachfrage an die beiden Spitzenpolitiker in Schleswig Holstein*

@Ostseefan
Finde ich ebenfalls gut, daß Du Dich so einsetzt. Was mich aber auch brennend interessieren würde, wäre ob das auch für "private" Angler gilt.

P.S. Hast Du noch irgendwie Verwandschaft in einem Braunschweiger Angelverein?


----------



## xstsxxfxn (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Nachfrage an die beiden Spitzenpolitiker in Schleswig Holstein*

Hallo Thomas,
habe nichts dagegen, bin auf die Antworten auch sehr gespannt.
Die 200 Meter Schonbezirksdiskussion habe ich nicht mit erwähnt da sich hier die CDU
schon eindeutig festgelegt hat. 
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Nachfrage an die beiden Spitzenpolitiker in Schleswig Holstein*

Danke Ostseefan (war gerade noch rechtzeitig, da wir heute fürs Februarmag Redaktionsschluss haben))))
Bin echt mal gespannt, ob da was kommt.


----------



## Marcel1409 (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Nachfrage an die beiden Spitzenpolitiker in Schleswig Holstein*

Hallo Ralf #h ,

hast schon was gehört von unseren Führern :v ?


----------



## haukep (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Nachfrage an die beiden Spitzenpolitiker in Schleswig Holstein*

Mein Vater ist voll nicht mehr ansprechbar, der macht den ganzen Tag nur Wahlkampf...  |uhoh:  Echt heftig diese Zeit


----------



## Agalatze (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Nachfrage an die beiden Spitzenpolitiker in Schleswig Holstein*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> @Ostseefan. Ich bin begeistert, dass Du Dich vor den "wichtigen" Leuten aufbaust R.E.S.P.E.C.T. Du setzt Dich für uns alle ein und das ist ein dickes Lob und Dank wert!!!! Mal sehen, was die Leute dort dazu zu sagen haben......#6#6#6


 

da muss ich dir recht geben !!!
ich kann mir auch keinen besseren zukünftigen präsidenten des DMV vorstellen #6 #6 #6 
danke ralf ! mach weiter so. finde es super wie du dich engagierst


----------



## haukep (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Nachfrage an die beiden Spitzenpolitiker in Schleswig Holstein*

Übriges Ralf: Ich habe vorgestern meine Anmeldekarte für den DMV eingesteckt. Wie ich gesheen habe, hatte ich die nämlich noch im Auto liegen  Müsste also schon bei dem Menschen der das macht eingetrudelt sein


----------



## pro tack (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Nachfrage an die beiden Spitzenpolitiker in Schleswig Holstein*

Hallo Ralf,

dein Engagement für uns Meeresangler ist sehr lobenswert. Es bleibt zu hoffen, dass dein Brief auf "offene Ohren" stösst und ein positives Feedback folgt. 

Besonders deinen Hinweis auf die "Kriminalisierung" von uns Anglern finde ich sehr treffend. Ich wünsche mir ebenfalls von anderen Funktionären diesbezüglich mehr Engagement. 

Mach weiter so! 

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Nachfrage an die beiden Spitzenpolitiker in Schleswig Holstein*

Moin Moin ,
 #r  #r  kann ich da nur sagen . Ich bin mal auf die Antwort gespannt .



Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## haukep (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Nachfrage an die beiden Spitzenpolitiker in Schleswig Holstein*

Und? Kam schon eine Antwort?


----------



## xstsxxfxn (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Nachfrage an die beiden Spitzenpolitiker in Schleswig Holstein*

Hallo Ollidi,
ja mein Onkel ist Vorsitzender des ASV Braunschweig, in dem Verein bin ich auch jahrelang aktiv gewesen.
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## xstsxxfxn (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Nachfrage an die beiden Spitzenpolitiker in Schleswig Holstein*

Liebe Boardies,

leider habe ich bis jetzt noch keine Antwort bekommen,
aber die Hoffnung stirb ja zuletzt.....
Freue mich auch jedenfall sehr über die zahlreichen
positiven Kommentare.
Liebe Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Alf Stone (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Nachfrage an die beiden Spitzenpolitiker in Schleswig Holstein*

Respekt für dein Engagement!
Aber die Antwort wird wohl leider ausbleiben. Was interessiert denn die hohen Herren und Damen das Volk, wäre ja was ganz Neues?
Wir leben zwar in einer Demokratie in der jeder sagen und schreiben kann was er will, aber wo es die Politiker auch einfach nicht interessiert, was kluge Köpfe Richtiges anmerken.


----------



## Käpt'n Robi (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Nachfrage an die beiden Spitzenpolitiker in Schleswig Holstein*

Super Ralf   #6
Toller Beitrag für uns Angler  Danke für deinen Einsatz auch im DMV.
                GRUß Käpt'n Robi                 


                            #6 #6 #6


----------



## haukep (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Nachfrage an die beiden Spitzenpolitiker in Schleswig Holstein*

@Alf  |good:


----------



## xstsxxfxn (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nachfrage an die beiden Spitzenpolitiker in Schleswig Holstein*

Hallo liebe Freunde des Angelsports,
die erste Antwort ist eingegangen:

Sehr geehrter Herr Deterding,

wir freuen uns über Ihr Interesse am Wahlprogramm der CDU.

Hinsichtlich der Frage des Spülens von Wattwürmern halten wir die Aufhebung der bisherigen Genehmigungen für falsch. Die Küstenfischereiordnung Schleswig-Holstein enthält Regelungen, die die Entnahme von Wattwürmern unter recht engen Voraussetzungen zulässt und in  22 ausdrücklich auch den tatbestandlichen Rahmen erweiternde Ausnahmen vorsieht. Für die nunmehr vorgenommenen Einschränkungen ist der CDU Schleswig-Holstein eine sachliche Begründung weder bekannt noch ersichtlich - außer dass die derzeitige Landesregierung eine generell sämtliche "Nutzungen" bekämpfende Umweltpolitik betreibt.
Es besteht bei den Anglern und Fischern ein Bedarf an Wattwürmern, der auch naturverträglich gedeckt werden kann. Je mehr Angler die Selbstversorgung betreiben, um so geringer ist der punktuelle Druck auf die Natur. Insofern befürworten wir die genehmigte Wattwurmgewinnung. Und es ist im übrigen eine umweltpolitische Kernaussage im Wahlprogramm der CDU Schleswig-Holsteins, jegliche Einschränkungen nur zuzulassen, wenn sie wirklich begründet und verhältnismäßig sind. Die übertriebenen und oftmals planlos erscheinenden Schutzgebietsausweisungen, Verbote oder Gebote sowie die diskriminierende Unterteilung der Bevölkerung in "Nutzer" und "Schützer" hat mit einer sachgerechten und den Interessen aller Menschen im Lande dienenden Umweltpolitik nichts zu tun.

Zur Frage des Wettangelns ist die rechtliche Situation klar und unangreifbar. Wettangeln ist verboten, Gemeinschaftsangeln hingegen nicht. Die Unterscheidung zwischen beiden Veranstaltungsarten mag zunächst schwierig erscheinen. Sie ist aber letztlich nach der zwischen dem Bundesministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten, den Fischereireferenten der Länder und dem Verband Deutscher Sportfischer e.V. im April 1994 abgestimmten Definition des Gemeinschaftsfischens doch unmissverständlich und von der Frage der sinnvollen Fangverwertung, die selbstredend in jedem Fall stattzufinden hat, unabhängig. Auch die Vergabe von kleinen Anerkennungspreisen ist nicht von Bedeutung. Entscheidend ist nach Ziffer 4 der o.g. Definition als Abgrenzung zum Wettfischen, dass die Veranstaltungen keinen weiterführenden Wettbewerbscharakter haben. Dann nämlich würde das einzelne Angeln - anders als beim Gemeinschaftsfischen - nur eine notwendige Zwischenstation auf dem erhofften oder angestrebten weiteren Weg "nach oben" zu den nächst höheren Veranstaltungen (Vereinsmeisterschaft, Kreismeisterschaft, Landesmeisterschaft, Deutsche Meisterschaft, Weltmeisterschaft). In dieser Frage besteht also kein Spielraum. Dementsprechend kann die CDU Schleswig-Holstein hier keine zur jetzigen Praxis anders lautende Aussage treffen.

Ich hoffe, Ihre Anfrage damit beantwortet zu haben.

Für weitere Fragen stehe ich Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
i.A.

Dr. Erik Nils Voigt


----------



## Marcel1409 (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nachfrage an die beiden Spitzenpolitiker in Schleswig Holstein*

Hallo Ralf,

es ist schon mal erstaunlich, dass wir überhaupt ne Antwort bekommen haben. Aber die Aussagen von dem Aushilfspolitiker hät er sich auch sparen können. Auf einmal hat da keiner mehr was mit zu tun und ändern können sie auch nichts. Wozu gibt es die denn überhaupt |kopfkrat ? Und den Unterschied zwischen dem Wettkapfangeln und Gemeintschaftsangeln hat er wohl selber nicht verstanden #q  #q  #q ... Aber so sind sie halt, unsere *Steuergelderverschwender*!!!


----------



## Pilkkönig (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nachfrage an die beiden Spitzenpolitiker in Schleswig Holstein*

Der Meinung bin ich auch !!!


----------



## Marcel1409 (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nachfrage an die beiden Spitzenpolitiker in Schleswig Holstein*

@ Ralf

Was sagst du denn zu diesem Schreiben?


----------



## haukep (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nachfrage an die beiden Spitzenpolitiker in Schleswig Holstein*

Nunja, ich finde die Aussage durchaus kompetent und glaubwürdig. Ich finde es gut, dass Herr Voigt, stellvertretend für die CDU-SH eine so klare Position bezieht.

Den "weiterführenden Wettbewerbscharakter" den er erwähnt kann ich, so weh es auch tut, nachvollziehen.

Soweit das Lob. 

Das ich die Standpunkte nachvollziehen kann, soll keineswegs ein blindes Einverständnis sein, denn alleine schon Aufgrund meines Anglerdaseins kann ich mit der zweiten Kernaussage des Briefes nicht konform gehen.

In einem Absatz lässt Herr Voigt aber durchblicken, dass es sich um ein Bundesgesetz handelt, das sich hier als Blockade auswirkt - das ist ein sehr wichtiger Punkt, denn die CDU-SH KANN damit nichts machen, egal, wie sie dazu steht. Sie könnte es lediglich aus Vorschlag in die bundespolitische Diskussion einfließen lassen!

Das Thema "Wettkampfangeln" muss wohl noch auf vielen Symposien ausgiebig diskutiert werden, denn hintergrundleere Verbote sind ebenso sinnlos wie Aussagen wie "Ich will aber ne Deutsche Meisterschaft". Die Hintergründe müssen einfach ausgiebig diskutiert werden. Ich kann schon verstehen, warum man sich am Tuniercharakter stören kann!

Ich denke, da hast Du, als unser zuknftiger "Chef", eine schwere Aufgabe, die sich wahrscheinlich auch als sehr langwierig entpuppen wird...


----------



## wodibo (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nachfrage an die beiden Spitzenpolitiker in Schleswig Holstein*

Zuerst möchte ich dem DMV und diesbezüglich auch Ralf meinen Respekt entgegen bringen. 
Aber und jetzt kommt das Böse aber nicht böse gemeinte ABER.
Haben wir denn überhaupt eine Chance, solange sich die Angelvereine intern so zerstreiten und totdiskutieren? 
Die Lobby der "Natur-und Umweltschützer" lacht sich doch nen Haken in den Bauch wenn sie unsere (allgemeine) Vereinspolitik verfolgen. 
DAV gegen VDSF und die gegen den DMV und der kleinste Verein hat ne Froschschutzstrecke weil die der Nachbarverein nicht hat.

Solange wir als Angler nicht als Gemeinschaft auftreten werden unsere Anliegen und Interessen ein totgeborenes Kind sein und bleiben.

Denkt mal drüber nach, Ihr Cheffes, wenn Ihr Vorschriften erlasst um Euch zu profilieren. 
Puh, das musste mal raus.


----------



## haukep (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nachfrage an die beiden Spitzenpolitiker in Schleswig Holstein*



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> Zuerst möchte ich dem DMV und diesbezüglich auch Ralf meinen Respekt entgegen bringen.
> Aber und jetzt kommt das Böse aber nicht böse gemeinte ABER.
> Haben wir denn überhaupt eine Chance, solange sich die Angelvereine intern so zerstreiten und totdiskutieren?
> Die Lobby der "Natur-und Umweltschützer" lacht sich doch nen Haken in den Bauch wenn sie unsere (allgemeine) Vereinspolitik verfolgen.
> ...




 |good: 
Eigentlich vollkommen schwachsinnig, aber Du hast Recht, internes Streiten können Anglerorganisationen besonders gut... |uhoh:


----------



## xstsxxfxn (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nachfrage an die beiden Spitzenpolitiker in Schleswig Holstein*

Hallo,

sicher ist das wir dieses Problem nicht hätten wenn sich die beiden großen Angelverbände an einen Tisch gesetzt hätten um das Problem des Wettkampfangeln gemeinsam zu lösen. Nur leider arbeiten sie nicht miteinander....der VDSF hat sich 1994 nicht ohne Grund so verhalten. Es bestand die berechtigte Angst die Gemeinnützigkeit zu verlieren. 

Seit dem 1.1.1992 beurteilt das Bundesministerium für Finanzen die Durchführung und die Förderung des Wettfischens als schädlich für die Zuerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit von Angelvereinen. 
Mit Schreiben vom 19. September 1995 an die Obersten Finanzbehörden der Länder bittet der Bundesfinanzminister darum, „darauf zu achten, dass Anglervereine, die Wettfischveranstaltungen durchführen oder fördern, nicht als gemeinnützig behandelt werden.

Nur hätte man bei rund 700000 Mitgliedern die Flinte nicht einfach kampflos in Korn werfen müssen, sondern hätte zusammen mit dem DAV nach einer einvernehmlichen Lösung suchen können. Nur wurde der DAV bei diesen Beratungen weder gefragt noch gehört.
Niemand von uns ist für das Wettangeln wie es früher durchgeführt wurde, in dem man 20 kg Weißfisch fängt und anschließend den Fisch wieder ins Wasser kippt und dann 5 kg tot an der Wasseroberfläche treiben.

Angeln darf ich nur wenn ich einen vernünftigen Grund zum töten der Fische habe und der ist bei uns alle Male gegeben. Die gefangenen Meeresfische dienen ausschließlich der menschlichen Ernährung. 

Wettfischen

Wettfischen sind fischereiliche Veranstaltungen, die durch Wettbewerbscharakter geprägt werden. 
Dazu gehören insbesondere:

a) ein weiterführender Charakter der Veranstaltung 
b) das Auftreten und Bewerten von geschlossenen Mannschaften. 
c) wirtschaftliche Zielrichtung der Veranstaltung (z. B. Tombolafischen).

Für ein Wettfischen kann weiter sprechen, wenn mehrere folgender Kriterien vorliegen:

a) Veranstaltungen nicht auf Vereinsebene, zu denen nur bestimmte Angler zugelassen werden 
b) Vergabe von Preisen an Sieger und Platzierte 
c) das Auslosen und/oder Abgrenzen von Angelplätzen 
d) das übermäßige Anfüttern 
e) die Verwendung von Setzkeschern 
f) das Zurücksetzen fangfähiger Fische 
g) vorheriger Besatz mit fangfähigen Fischen in einem engen zeitlichen Zusammenhang mit der Veranstaltung.   #q 

Eine Änderung der gesetzlichen Bestimmungen in unserem Sinne, dass man auch wieder weiterführende Veranstaltungen durchführen darf werden wir nur erreichen wenn wir politischen Druck auf unsere Mandatsträger ausüben.

Erwähnenswert ist übrigens noch das letzte Woche die Landesregierung in Kiel alle Ausnahmegenehmigungen für die Fischer zum spülen von Wattwürmern und anschließendem freien Verkauf von einen festgelegten Menge Wattwürmern um ein Jahr verlängert hat. Seltsam so kurz vor der Wahl nachdem man erst sämtliche Genehmigungen zurückgezogen hat. Ein Schelm der böses dabei denkt …. |kopfkrat 


Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Quappenqualle (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nachfrage an die beiden Spitzenpolitiker in Schleswig Holstein*



			
				Ostseefan schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Es bestand die berechtigte Angst die Gemeinnützigkeit zu verlieren.
> 
> ...



Hängt doch aber sich von der Definition der Gemeinnützigkeit ab, oder? Wenn eventuelle Einnahmen für gemeinnützige Zwecke (z.B. Hege- oder Besatzmaßnahmen) verwendet würden oder eine Gewinnerzielungsabsicht nicht erkennbar wäre,.?
Ist ja eigentlich schon ein starkes Stück, daß Wettfischen wegen der Gemeinnützigkeit flöten gegangen ist. Ich dachte immer, es ginge um Umwelt, Massentierquälen oder sowas...


----------



## Marcel1409 (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nachfrage an die beiden Spitzenpolitiker in Schleswig Holstein*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Den "weiterführenden Wettbewerbscharakter" den er erwähnt kann ich, so weh es auch tut, nachvollziehen.
> 
> Ich kann schon verstehen, warum man sich am Tuniercharakter stören kann!



@ Hauke

Erklär mir bitte wieso DU das verstehen kannst!!! Es gibt soviele Tuniere, z. B. Springentuniere oder Hunderennen... Sowas ist erlaubt #q  #q  #q .

Tut mir leid wenn ich dir das jetzt so sagen muss, aber du hast noch nie so eine Veranstalltung mitgemacht. Also denke ich, dass du dir auch keine Meinung darüber bilden kannst. 

P.S. Ist nichts gegen Dich Hauke, aber da *krieg isch plack* |uhoh:


----------



## a.bu (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nachfrage an die beiden Spitzenpolitiker in Schleswig Holstein*

Moin auch ,

was die Namensgebung unserer Veranstaltungen angeht ist es doch völlig egal ob man erfolgreich an den Jahresangeltagen , des Königsangelns oder sonst was teilnimmt . 
So lange sich der größte Teil der besten Angler Deutschlands zu einem Gemeinschaftsfischen treffen haben diese Veranstaltungen für mich den gleichen Stellenwert wie eine ehemalige Deutsche Meisterschaft . Ich war mit der Schleswig - Holstein Auswahl 2003 und 2004 erfolgreich , in meinem Herzen bin ich damit zwei Mal deutscher Mannschaftsmeister , das kann mir kein Gesetz der Welt verbieten .

Viel schlimmer aber ist das Vorhaben der Landesregierung mit dem vorgesehenen Verbot des Wattwurmspülens !!!!
Vielleicht ist es vielen von Euch nicht bewußt aber sollte dieses durchkommen ist das der Tot unserer Brandungsveranstaltungen .
Bei einer anhaltenden Westwindlage die im Herbst und Frühjahr nich ungewöhnlich ist , sind die Watwurmgräber in Holland nicht in der Lage den Bedarf an unserer Küste zu decken . 
Nun stelle man sich vor Herr x aus Niedersachsen meldet sich zum Brandungsangeln Y auf Fehmarn an und muß vor Ort erfahren das es leider heute keine Watwürmer gibt . 
Über das Anziehen der Wurmpreise mag ich dann gar nicht Nachdenken , Jugendliche und Rentner haben schon jetzt Probleme die 18 bis 20 Cent pro Wurm aufzubringen .
Sollten die Preise dann auf vielleicht 25 Cent anziehen verkommt unserer Angeln zu einem Luxusvergnügen .

Bedanken möchte ich mich bei Ralf für seinen Einsatz für unseren Sport .
Ebenfalls möchte ich mich bei dem oft viel gescholtenen Heiner Großmann bedanken , der mit einer äusserst heftigen Stellungnahme im Ministerium *mit *dazu beigetragen hat
das die Sondergenehmigungen um ein halbes Jahr verlängert wurden .
Übrigens der gute Mann der uns hier die Steine in den Weg legt sitzt im Amt für Ländliche Räume und heist Franz (hatte selbst mal das Vergnügen mit ihm wegen des spühlens mit dem Akkuschrauber zu sprechen ) .
Also zeigt einfach mal Euren Unmut und ruft dort mal an , mal sehen was son paar hundert Telefonate so bewegen können .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## xstsxxfxn (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nachfrage an die beiden Spitzenpolitiker in Schleswig Holstein*

Marcel mal ne Zahnbürste rüberreich ist gut gegen plack  |supergri 

nicht aufregen  |krach: ist doch ungesund, da hilft eh nur bohren bohren bohren nur steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein......

werde mit Deinem Dad erstmal am 25. einen guten Tropfen Whisky
trinken, Du bist ja leider nicht da   

Gruß
Ralf #h


----------



## xstsxxfxn (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nachfrage an die beiden Spitzenpolitiker in Schleswig Holstein*

Danke Andreas,

Du hast völlig recht nur wenn wir zusammenhalten bewegen wir etwas.
Ziehe meinen Hut vor Heiner Großmann für seine Stellungnahmen.
Das hat Methode, dass man über den Umweg der Wattwürmer uns beim
Brandungsangeln das Wasser abgraben will. Da müssen wir alle über unseren Schatten springen uns die Hand reichen und uns gemeinsam gegen diese Angriffe wehren!
Sonst können wir unser Hobby demnächst nur noch im Ausland ausüben.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## haukep (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nachfrage an die beiden Spitzenpolitiker in Schleswig Holstein*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Hauke
> 
> Erklär mir bitte wieso DU das verstehen kannst!!! Es gibt soviele Tuniere, z. B. Springentuniere oder Hunderennen... Sowas ist erlaubt #q  #q  #q .
> 
> ...



Hallo Marci

Ich dachte eigentlich, dass ich mich verständlich ausgedrückt habe, dass ich natürlich auf dem selben Standpunkt stehe, wie ihn wohl alle hier vertreten, ABER, ich schreib einfach nur, dass ich verstehen kann, dass man als "Nichteingeweihter" das Wort "Tunier" oder "Wettkampf" als einen Stein des Anstoßes betrachtet....

Das ich noch an keiner Veranstaltung teilgenommen habe, wird sich ja jetzt schon bei den Folgenden ändern... Aber ich denke auch nicht, dass das notwendig ist, um sich eine Meinung bilden zu können, was soll eine Teilnahme ändern?!...

Also, alles in allem sitzen wir doch im selben Boot... #6


----------



## Marcel1409 (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nachfrage an die beiden Spitzenpolitiker in Schleswig Holstein*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> ABER, ich schreib einfach nur, dass ich verstehen kann, dass man als "Nichteingeweihter" das Wort "Tunier" oder "Wettkampf" als einen Stein des Anstoßes betrachtet....



Ich kann´s trotzdem nicht verstehen, wie die Politiker sich als, wie du sie bezeichnet hast, "Nichteingeweihte!", also jemand der überhaupt keine Ahnung davon hat, überhaupt ein Urteil davon bilden und uns damit ins Abseits stellt??? Außerdem, wie Ralf schon geschrieben hat, ist es dem Fisch doch egal, ob er jetzt von einem *"deutschen Meister"* oder von einem *"Gemeinschaftsangler" * * gegessen * wird, oder nicht? Wir gehen doch auf Veranstaltungen nicht anders mit den Fischen um, als wenn wir privat am Strand angeln!


----------



## wodibo (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nachfrage an die beiden Spitzenpolitiker in Schleswig Holstein*

Was habt Ihr denn gegen das "Wettkampfangelverbot"  |kopfkrat ????

Als ich noch in Berlin gewohnt habe und dieser Schwachsinn vom Stapel gelassen wurde haben wir es kurzerhand in Hegefischen umbenannt. Der ansässige Fischer war heilfroh und hat den Fang persönlich abgeholt. Ohne dem regelmäßigen "Hegefischen" wäre der See endgültig verbuttet  :r


----------



## haukep (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nachfrage an die beiden Spitzenpolitiker in Schleswig Holstein*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann´s trotzdem nicht verstehen, wie die Politiker sich als, wie du sie bezeichnet hast, "Nichteingeweihte!", also jemand der überhaupt keine Ahnung davon hat, überhaupt ein Urteil davon bilden und uns damit ins Abseits stellt??? Außerdem, wie Ralf schon geschrieben hat, ist es dem Fisch doch egal, ob er jetzt von einem *"deutschen Meister"* oder von einem *"Gemeinschaftsangler" * * gegessen * wird, oder nicht? Wir gehen doch auf Veranstaltungen nicht anders mit den Fischen um, als wenn wir privat am Strand angeln!



Genau der Meinung bin ich ja auch!!  #6  Mal sehen was wir da retten können, ich denke nur, was auch immer passiert, der Kampf wird bestimmt laaange dauern.. |uhoh: 



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> Was habt Ihr denn gegen das "Wettkampfangelverbot"  |kopfkrat ????
> 
> Als ich noch in Berlin gewohnt habe und dieser Schwachsinn vom Stapel gelassen wurde haben wir es kurzerhand in Hegefischen umbenannt. Der ansässige Fischer war heilfroh und hat den Fang persönlich abgeholt. Ohne dem regelmäßigen "Hegefischen" wäre der See endgültig verbuttet  :r




Die Ostsee verbuttet einfach nicht so schnell  :m


----------



## Klaus S. (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nachfrage an die beiden Spitzenpolitiker in Schleswig Holstein*

Hi,
mal sehen wie die Deutschen sich blamieren, wenn wir mal Austragungsort der Weltmeisterschaften im Brandungsangeln/Bootsangeln sein sollten. Mal schauen was die Weltmeisterschaften dann für einen Namen bekommen |kopfkrat Ich sehe schon unsere ausländischen Angelkollegen vor mir, wie sie hinter vorgehaltener Hand über uns Deutsche Angler wegen solch beknackter Ansichten einiger Politiker lächeln werden. Was macht das für ein Unterschied, wie solch ein Vergleichsangel auch immer genannt wird, für die Kreatur Fisch aus??? Man oh man, wo soll das noch alles hin führen???? In allen möglichen Sportarten (oder auch sonst was für Aktivitäten) werden Meisterschaften ausgespielt, nur wir (nicht gerade wenige) Angler lassen uns da so unterbuttern.
Los Jungs, laßt uns alle eine Eingabe an unsere Poliker schreiben und mal sehen ob man da nichts machen kann.
Wie wäre es mal mit einer Unterschriftensammlung hier übers Board??? Oder ist es rechtlich verboten (würd mich auch nicht wundern). Und dann aber bitte von Mitgliedern beider Verbände (VdsF und DAV). Es gibt ja von beiden Verbänden genug Angler die gerne noch um die Deutschen Meisterschaften angeln würden.

Gruß aus der Hauptstadt (schäme mich)
Klaus S.


----------



## Agalatze (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nachfrage an die beiden Spitzenpolitiker in Schleswig Holstein*

@ klaus
genau darüber habe ich auch schon nachgedacht. wir haben mit einer großen anzahl der angler eigentlich eine große macht. es ist nur mal nebenbei zu bemerken wie wichtig wir wirtschaftlich für deutschland sind. einige unterschätzen das ganze doch sehr stark.
die rede ist hier von über einer millarde euro. aber davon mal...
ich würde es begrüßen wenn wir endlich alle an einem strang ziehen. nur so kommen wir vorwärts-völlig egal welche angelart usw es ist.
wenn es so weiter läuft wie bisher, dann werden wir bald von verboten überschüttet und dürfen irgendwann nur noch fische mit der hand fangen. wobei man natürlich das gewässer nicht betreten darf 
ich bleibe dennoch in guter hoffnung dass sich etwas bewegen wird. 
bin auch gerne bereit dafür etwas zu tun.


----------



## haukep (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nachfrage an die beiden Spitzenpolitiker in Schleswig Holstein*

Ich schließe mich da meinen beiden Vorrdenern an, ich bin auch voller Tatendrang und würde mich angahieren, wenn wir etwas starten sollten. Meint Ihr denn, dass eine Unterschriftensammlung etwas nützen würde? Man müsste das dann ja auch irgendwie auch elektronischem Wege machen, denn einscannen kann ja lange nicht jeder....

Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass ich bald mal meine Bestätigung von DMV bekomme, damit ich mich auch mehr in diesen ganzen Bereichen angangieren kann...


----------

